# Glasplatte beleuchten



## watercooled (15. Januar 2015)

Heyho,

ich habe vor mir einen kleinen Beistelltisch für meine Wasserpfeife(n) zu bauen. 
Damit das nicht zu langweilig aussieht stelle ich mir etwas in dieser Art hier vor: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wie bewerkstellige ich die Beleuchtung einer Glasplatte?

Meine Idee war nun Als oberste Schichte eine einfache 4mm Glasplatte zu nehmen und unten drunter eine Plexiglas Platte, mattweiß.
Unter diese dann helle LEDs. Macht das Sinn? Ziel ist eine gleichmäßige ausleuchtung und ein eher gedämpftes diffuses Licht.


----------



## XeT (15. Januar 2015)

Du könntest einen Led strip um eine Plexiglasscheibe die aufgeraut ist legen. Besser ist aber eine Konstruktion mit Silberfolie und Stoff. Darüber dann die Glasplatte 

Jetzt auf YouTube ansehen: LED RGB strip light. Stretch ceiling installation… - LED RGB strip light. Stretch ceiling installation…: LED RGB strip light. Stretch ceiling installation. Connecting flex strip LEDs to power supply. - YouTube

2teres entspricht eher deinem vorhaben. Falls der link nicht klappt kannst ja nach dem Namen suchen. Da hast gleich eine Anleitung dabei.


----------



## Combi (15. Januar 2015)

die günstigste art und dennoch praktisch..sowas wie in möbeln.

Wohnwände & Sideboards | POCO - Der Superwohnmarkt | Ihr Möbeldiscounter


----------

